# Hand carved plaque/ chip carving for sale



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

This one is my rendition of the most photographed mill in the state of Missouri. I live not too far from this mill, Hodgson Mill, and it is beautiful indeed. I carved this in negative relief, so the pictures really don't do it justice. It measure 6"x9"x.25". Stained and finished, ready for display. If you want to hang it, you will need to glue on a hook or something. I would like $40 plus postage. I prefer Paypal but will listen to other options of payment. Send me PM if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice stuff. ya got a natural talent. Good luck Are ya using sloyd knives,


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Gorgeous work, do you have any others for sale?


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

PonderosaQ said:


> Gorgeous work, do you have any others for sale?



Thanks. I do, you can check out our etsy store and see a few using the link in my signature. I have one other one for sale on the barter board and I have a bunch I haven't listed anywhere yet. I also am open to custom work. Send me a PM and we can talk.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

TNHermit said:


> Nice stuff. ya got a natural talent. Good luck Are ya using sloyd knives,


Actually I am using a home made knife. I didn't make it, it was done by a friend of a friend. It works great. The guy who made it worked in the metal industry his entire career-seems to know his stuff.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Still available.


----------

